# Help



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
I could not find a section for this post, so when it doubt ask an Engineer.

I am building a scale model ship but I need to confirm the rotation of the propellers.

I have attached the only two photographs I have of the actual ship which was an Ostende Ferry m/s Prins Albert.

Regards


----------



## Andrew147 (Mar 23, 2009)

Starboard screw clockwise, port screw anticlockwise as you look at the photo.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

http://cruiseahome.com/Q_and_A/question_13.html(Pint)


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you Gentlemen.

That makes it easy and I now have the props in their place and reaby for final mounting in the hull.

Regards


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

I am always wary of sailors with a Prince Albert.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

My advocate insisted in clarifying my will to mention my silver watch and gold Albert as "gold Albert watch chain"


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Varley, if I had a gold watch chain, I would have to get a gold watch to hang on it. That alone would preclude your intended use of the chain as a Prince Albert (if I understand you correctly).

If I have misunderstood you, I apologise.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

I found Grandpapa's watch chain a bit heavy. A case of goldsmiths droop.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The chain (in the form of an anchor cable) I forced myself to afford. The watch I could only justify in silver. I did have a second hand Waltham in gold to go with my original gold Albert which was made with chain from one Grandfather and a 'fob' from the other. Lifted from my suit when I was burgled in Glasgow for the second time).

(There is nothing attached to the chain with flukes so I don't think it could be dual purpose)


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

Robbed in Glasgow once, unlucky. Twice, irresponsible. Saw Alec Salmond wearing an identical chain and fob the other day. Looked very nice, and Alec looked very smug. (*))


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

Starman Anglia's Deutz engines were both same handed rather than opposites and they wondered why in the early days that one engine had high exhaust temperatures. They must have got the engine cheap or somebody at Smith's Dock worked a flanker. 
It was going astern in effect and had to be retimed, it was ok after that.
Cannot remember if it was a reversing gearbox or they revesed the engines. After 'blow through with air' it went to bridge control, so was quite boring on stand by's as most bridge control vessels were.
Nothing like manouvring a Doxford through sets of locks to make the watch go by fast.


----------

